# Hair Studio Models Strobe Work



## Brinr (Dec 17, 2011)

Had a shoot with a hair salon. Hopefully they'll put these images and a few more in a commercial and on some window prints for the salon. Let me know what you think.

1



12_11_11 Rock Star Salon 085 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

2



12_11_11 Rock Star Salon 082 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

3



12_11_11 Rock Star Salon 046 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

4



12_11_11 Rock Star Salon 041 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

5



12_11_11 Rock Star Hair Salon 032 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

6



12_11_11 Rock Star Hair Salon 012 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

7



12_11_11 Rock Star Hair Salon 006 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

8



12_11_11 Rock Star Hair Salon 033 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2011)

Interesting. My favorites would be the last frame,which is 8, and #5. Some odd makeupthese gals were slapping on/..not sure that the flowers really "go" with the whole deathly, sewed-up skin kind of theme, but whatever...seems kind of fun and whimsical, in a deathly, ghastly sort of way...


----------



## tingeliM (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd like to see 1 & 2 from another angle. I think that might be a butterfly on her head, but I can't really tell for sure. The angle doesn't really do justice for the actual hair-do. Maybe it would've worked better from behind with her looking over her shoulder. It was a hair salon shoot so you'd think the emphasis would be on the hair, right? The lighting is kind of flat also, and it makes her hair look very dry and unflattering. 
Frankly the 2nd photo looks like a cheap glamour shot and I keep thinking, why does she have that green top on. What does it add to the photo (other than the cheap glamour vibe)? And what is going on with the background? 

The last photo is very nice. The lighting is interesting and you get a clear idea of the hair-do, although I guess that one was more about the make-up.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 17, 2011)

tingeliM said:


> I'd like to see 1 & 2 from another angle. I think that might be a butterfly on her head, but I can't really tell for sure.



The thing on her head is a starfish. There is a strong sea theme here: the blue in the background for the water, the brown looks a bit like a fishing net and the green scaly bra for a fish/mermaid look. :lmao:

Ok, maybe it's just me being very creative with my vision of things.

But my first reaction was: what the hell is this?

Sure doesn't make me think of shots for a hair salon. The most interesting hair here to me is that of the artist in photo #3. Looks more like a job for a creative make-up place. And it is creative. Do people really go out looking like this? Except for halloween, I mean...

That said #3, 4 (althought there are spots in the background that are a bit too bright, and a annoying bit of hat coming down from the top,) 5 and 7 are the best.

#1 and 2, her hair kinda gets lost in the background.

#6, no idea what is going on.

#8, too much skin showing which drags the eye away from the face of the model. And the hair looks like a frightful mess... but maybe that's intended.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, these are nice!!!


----------



## Brinr (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! The lighting is a little butterfly style which is supposed to be flat. Cloudwalker was right about water theme, fishing net, scaly bra mermaid was the whole idea. The background was what we had to work with (very small space). It is about the hair and the makeup so it was a little hard to concentrate on both I guess. Will seriously consider the comment about her hair getting lost in 1 and 2. Number 6 yeah you're right its a little hard to really know (she was painting the fishnet stuff on her shoulder). As for 4 I wanted to go for that kind of high key i guess and I also didn't want her to be to dark so there ya go I guess. As for eight i'm goin to have to agree to disagree, I think that shot rules! 

Darrell, your comments rule.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice, I'll just echo that I do think that for shots that are supposed to show off the hair...I'm not really seeing that here.  Makeup a lot more than hair.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 17, 2011)

I think you needed a ehhem,Hair Light

I'm not sure where the butterflylighting comes in since I don't see any of the tell tale butterfy, I see some Loop Lighting on the 1st one


----------



## Brinr (Dec 18, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> I think you needed a ehhem,Hair Light
> 
> I'm not sure where the butterflylighting comes in since I don't see any of the tell tale butterfy, I see some Loop Lighting on the 1st one



Ya hair light would be good. Time for one more strobe and another wizard I guess. True no butterfly. What's it called when the lighting is just flat, say for example key light straight above and down and then a fill card or light right from the bottom reducing all shadows. I thought that was kind of the "butterfly" effect (pun intended).


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2011)

NO NEED for another Pocket Wizard...just hook an optical slave to the hair light and save $300.


----------



## Brinr (Dec 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> NO NEED for another Pocket Wizard...just hook an optical slave to the hair light and save $300.



Thanks Darrell, it always amazes me how much I don't know squat about photography. Thanks University of Nevada Photo Department!


----------

